# de Mail à Outlook, caractères accentués (la solution !)



## RackSama (30 Novembre 2008)

Quand vous envoyez un mail à un utilisateur de Microsoft Outlook, il y a de forte (mal)chance que les lettres accentuées soient mal interprêtées.
Au lieu des "éàô#", Outlook affichera des carrés   

Le problème est dû à l'*encodage de texte* utilisé par défaut par Mail et que Outlook ne comprend pas bien.
La faute (semble-t-il) à Apple qui devrait imposer l'encodage *Unicode UTF-8* par défaut, au lieu du vieil encodage Latin ou Roman.

*La solution* :
- quitter Mail
- ouvrir le Terminal (dans Applications > Utilitaires)
- copier-coller cette ligne de commande :

```
defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8"
```
et valider par la touche Entrée
- quitter le Terminal
- relancer Mail

Même si dans Mail le menu "Message > Encodage du texte" affiche toujours Automatique,
vos nouveaux messages seront encodés par défaut en Unicode UTF-8 et Outlook les affichera enfin correctement.


----------



## blaco (1 Décembre 2008)

Depuis Léopard Mail encode correctement :love:, ce qui n'était en effet pas le cas avant


----------



## Aliboron (1 Décembre 2008)

blaco a dit:


> Depuis Léopard Mail encode correctement


Si ce problème, introduit avec Mail 2, est en effet résolu pour l'essentiel depuis un an avec la sortie de Mail 3, il semble qu'il reste des soucis avec les pièces jointes (que l'encodage en UTF-8 ne permet pas de résoudre, d'ailleurs). Voir les messages qui en traitent régulièrement sur le forum.

Ceci dit, il semble que RackSama a fait une "découverte" (certes un peu tardive) qui a dû bien le soulager, au vu des messages (identiques) qu'il a posté dans les différents forums de la planète Mac


----------



## RackSama (1 Décembre 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ceci dit, il semble que RackSama a fait une "découverte" (certes un peu tardive) qui a dû bien le soulager, au vu des messages (identiques) qu'il a posté dans les différents forums de la planète Mac



eh oui, autant en faire profiter la "communauté"&#8230;

Ben pour vraiment en faire profiter la communauté, faudrait que tu commence par poster dans le bon forum, comme indiqué dans cette annonce que tu étais censé lire *avant* d'ouvrir ton topic au mauvais endroit. On déménage !


----------



## Aliboron (1 Décembre 2008)

RackSama a dit:


> eh oui, autant en faire profiter la "communauté"


... si tu fais une recherche sur les différents forums, tu verras que la communauté en a déjà largement profité au cours des années Tiger.  

Mais bon, un rappel ne peut jamais faire de tort.


----------



## RackSama (1 Décembre 2008)

décidément le forum MacGé est toujours aussi convivial et instructif 
"déménage" ce que tu veux, moi je vais voir ailleurs, bye-bye


----------

